# Tg preg story



## Evillordling (Jan 10, 2020)

I have been wanting to do a story based on this fetish. Mature and please write more than a single line. I'm on here and discord. If we PM we like our styles we can work on a story. Thank you and have a lovely day. With the tg and preg that would be you as the fellow rper. Thank you once again.

Not into- Nothing with bathroom elements in it. Goro, Vore, anything that requires odd things. 

Story ideas - 

Evil scientist x experiment,
Slave x Harem King,
Friends meet a cursed artifact, 
Two friends play a blessed video game which effects the real world. 
Genie x master 
Monster needing a new toy


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## deadlysnoot (Jan 10, 2020)

maybe?


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 11, 2020)

Indeed


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 12, 2020)

Blumps


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 15, 2020)

attemping once again ^_^


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 16, 2020)

Bumpers


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 16, 2020)

Bumples


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 17, 2020)

Burp


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 18, 2020)

Bummpers


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 22, 2020)

bumps agains


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 24, 2020)

mehs


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 24, 2020)

No luck at all.


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 25, 2020)

Boopage


----------



## Evillordling (Jan 29, 2020)

Meep


----------



## Evillordling (Feb 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Evillordling (Feb 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Evillordling (Feb 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Evillordling (Feb 20, 2020)

Meh


----------



## Evillordling (Feb 27, 2020)

meh mups


----------



## Raever (Feb 27, 2020)

Care to explain more of what exactly you're looking for?


----------



## Evillordling (Feb 27, 2020)

beepers


----------



## Bluequill (Feb 29, 2020)

What's tg? I might be interested.


----------



## Evillordling (Mar 9, 2020)

Boop


----------



## AlastairtheWolf (Mar 19, 2020)

Hmmm. This idea is definitely catching my interest. If my assumption is correct, by TG, you mean transgender. However, I’d probably refrain from bumping this post more than once. Or at least bumping the post at an accelerated rate.

If you want, we can discuss further detail via Discord. Here’s my tag: Danny Martian#4325.


----------

